# More about impossible to load portafilters...



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

I recently changed the brew head gasket and it's a much tighter fit for sure but it's got to the point I can hardly get the wretched thing in at all. It's OK if I put the pf in when the machine is cold but I have to turn it off and allow it to cool down again before I can get it back out again. I'm hoping its because the thermostat has gone but has anyone come across this before? (I did think it was the cack handed loading technique but it doesn't matter if the pf is loaded or not. I'll draw a veil over the technique but my attempt s with my lovely new bottomless pf were astonishing; I didn't know you could get the coffee shooting out at right angles. I was proud.)


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

was it a bog standard black rubber job as i noticed a similar prob, but on a silicone one it was a sweet fit


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

It was a bog standard one, I've got a couple of thermostats on their way but I saw the post from https://coffeeforums.co.uk/member.php?13257-GCGlasgow about the silicone one from Coffeehit so I'll try that too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Is it in the right way up?


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

EMEC said:


> It was a bog standard one, I've got a couple of thermostats on their way but I saw the post from https://coffeeforums.co.uk/member.php?13257-GCGlasgow about the silicone one from Coffeehit so I'll try that too. Thanks for your help.


yeah thats the one


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Yup +1 for the blue Cafelat seals. I too had a lot of trouble with the standard ones. The silicone seals are easy to fit and work perfectly


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Group head seals come in various thicknesses, ranging from 7.5mm up to 9.0mm (and the specific machine).

Also helps if the new seal is fitted with the chamfered edge going in first.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the new P/F the same make as the machine or a generic one ? Look closely at the lugs on both P/F and check to see if they are the same length , slope and thickness. If not this could be part of your problem.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Hadn't thought of that, I'll check because it does feel different to the one that came with the machine which I guess is a Gaggia but neither fit when the machine's hot.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

I'd like to say of course but I'll check in the hope that it's not yet another oh bugger moment.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@EMEC.

Hopefully you can get this sorted. I just wanted to say that when I bought a naked PF, which was actually sold as the 'Rocket' one (not that you'd know), it has slightly different lug thicknesses compared to the spouted ones that came with the machine. Getting a blue Cafelat group seal was the best thing, as they have enough 'give' to accept the tight one, but seal easily on the one that goes in too far as well.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

That's very reassuring, I've got three on the way so hopefully this won't happen again. Thanks


----------

